# HP Photosmart C5280 Printer Driver Needed



## ainafolk (Jun 2, 2008)

I have the printer, lost the disc and need a FREE driver to connect my Toshiba Satellite laptop to it. Sites I go to end up at a window to buy a product. Please Help. Mahalo, thanX!


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Welcome to TSF.
Here is a link for your printer, just pick your operating system:
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/...us&dlc=en&submit.y=5&submit.x=8&lang=en&cc=us
Let us know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## xristosk (Feb 4, 2009)

i lose the cd driver for hp photosmart c5280 all in one can you help me?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi xristosk,
The link I posted above(#2) has what you need.
You will have to select your operating system.
Bill


----------

